# Yes it does happen....(updated Dr classify as chemical)



## Csunshine013

Ok so after a mmc and early mc we got our BFP this am for the third time in a year so here's to this little one sticking for a healthy 9 months! 

I have a picture but can't find my camera cord to add it must venture on my lunch hour and add it to my cd so I can put it on here.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to you!


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats hunny :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Many congratulations to you. :thumbup:

Sending you tonnes of sticky baby dust. Hope you have a H&H 9 months.

Well done xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## amylk87

aw congratulations :)


----------



## ~KACI~

Very happy to see this post:happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Big Thank you ladies I just hope all my prayers are answered and we make it to viable this time! fxd!


----------



## peekaboo

congratulations x


----------



## gypcienix

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

congratulations xxx


----------



## Berniep

Congratulations hun x


----------



## Crypto1976

Lovely news! H&H 9mths XXXXXX


----------



## wanabe22

Congrats huni!! xx


----------



## Jessa

Congrats! :dance:


----------



## mrsbling

Congratulations x


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## ineedaseed

yay so pleased for you hun xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

ineedaseed said:


> yay so pleased for you hun xxx

Thanks so now you need to be joining me!


----------



## _Hope_

Wonderful news, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! Sending lots of sticky dust... :dust:


----------



## superp123

Congrats to you. Sending sticky dust to you!! Hope to get to know you better over in first tri! 
P


----------



## Csunshine013

Thank you oh so much ladies!

Oh Bizy Bee so sorry your sad I must send you a pm! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Wooo hoooo!! Massive congrats to you csunshine!!! xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

dan-o said:


> Wooo hoooo!! Massive congrats to you csunshine!!! xxx

It's so very nice to see that your finally able ttc again! WOOO HOOO!

Thanks


----------



## groovyjem

hi hun .... fantastic news congrats :hugs: H & H 9 months xx


----------



## Crailly

Well I already said it in your journal - but let me say it again . . .

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations :D xx


----------



## maratobe

congrats hun xx sending lots of sticky dust to you!!


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww congrats sunshine!!!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Heidi

congrats hun xxx


----------



## ricschick

congrats xxx


----------



## todteach

congrats! :)


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Congratz on your :BFP: I knew you will get it!! I'm happy for you..Thanks for not telling me!! Good day


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

huge congrats


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations! x


----------



## hedgewitch

Csunshine013 said:


> Ok so after a mmc and early mc we got our BFP this am for the third time in a year so here's to this little one sticking for a healthy 9 months!
> 
> I have a picture but can't find my camera cord to add it must venture on my lunch hour and add it to my cd so I can put it on here.

so pleased for you hun, good to see your posting here, please come visit me from time to time, i would love to see how your doing, take care and Brightest Blessings, xxx


----------



## wait.and.see

Congrats hun xo


----------



## mum2joe

Huge congrats to you sweetheart, here's to it being 3rd time lucky for us both :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

You ladies are all so lovely thank you so much for all the well wishes! I have my first scan scheduled for Dec 2nd at 8:30am YEAH!!!! Got my bloods drawn yesterday and then again tomorrow! I will start a pg journal shortly after my scan so fxd that we make it to Dec 2nd! :thumbup:


----------



## Jigglypuff86

Congratulations!


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## princess_t

Congrats.


----------



## etoya

congrats!


----------



## Dee7509

Congratulations!


----------



## Kates1122

yay CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Thank you all for the warm wishes but HCG levels are crap so Dr is saying it was a chemical.:cry:


----------



## todteach

I'm so sorry hun. xox


----------



## majm1241

Oh no! I am so sorry! :( :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Csunshine013 said:


> Thank you all for the warm wishes but HCG levels are crap so Dr is saying it was a chemical.:cry:

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope: Please do not say chemical...Are you serious??

:hugs: I'm sorry :nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------

